# G4003



## thayne_1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Found a G4003 for sale. Seller said it has about 5 hours total run time on it. It has the stand and the tooling it came with. The machine was bought in 2000. Shows signs of extended storage in the pics. What would you offer for this. I am going to look at it tomorrow.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 2, 2014)

I would offer 1/2 of current retail and see what he says.  Just point out that you have to clean and remove all the surface rust to return it to usable condition.  Should be a quick sale for that price.

Bob


----------

